# swap meets for Wheelemen?



## Rhcap (Feb 21, 2017)

Are there any swap meets besides Copake with any bikes and parts circa 1910 or earlier?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 21, 2017)

Most of them, if you look closely 
Oh! Almost forgot, ask everybody if they have any ol wood wheels at home, that's worked for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhcap (Feb 21, 2017)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Most of them, if you look closely
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Which ones do you find the best?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 21, 2017)

My national swap experience is minimal, just had good luck at almost every Midwest swap I've attended, Butler was good this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhcap (Feb 21, 2017)

Jesse McCauley said:


> My national swap experience is minimal, just had good luck at almost every Midwest swap I've attended, Butler was good this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You do some travelling from Richmond to the Midwest swap meets. When and where is Butler swap meet?


----------



## JOEL (Feb 22, 2017)

COPAKE.....


----------



## catfish (Feb 22, 2017)

I've seen wheelman stuff, and TOC bikes at every bicycle swap I've even been too. Memory Lane, Ann Arbor, Copake, Dudley, Trexlertown, and at a lot of other meets that are no longer around. You just have to go to the meets. You never know what will show up.


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 23, 2017)

Hershey in the fall,  Brimfield Mass. , Madison Bouchville NY.   Wonderful stuff on the cabe look and go everywhere 

 2 hub lamps in the last 20 years from a secret small flea market in NJ, persistence pays never know where you will find stuff...


----------



## Junkhunter (Feb 24, 2017)

One day during their annual National Meet is a swap I believe. Not sure which day.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 25, 2017)

you "yawl...way out here in the pacific northwest ....bout mid-september is the "FLAMBASTIC" iron ranch bicycle swap meet...tis a TOOT........toc parts ...all aboard.......bring you own single malt scotch...........wackos


----------

